# Am now a trainee dog groomer!!! Can anyone give me some tips on how to succeed :D



## jcottonl02 (Jan 25, 2012)

As many of you probably saw, I got like...my dream job COMPLETELY unexpectedly the other day. I went for an interview with little-no experience, was told there were 3 other more experienced people being interviewed too (but was also told they liked me so much they would make sure I got a job somewhere in the company, if I was unsuccessful in the groomer position). I had a trial day, did my absolute best I could. I researched all about shampoos- types, pH etc., common skin conditions, stripping, basic grooming tools, basic breed styles etc. and tried to show my willingness to learn and my eagerness. The head groomer was SO lovely and said she was impressed and would put in a good word with the manager for me. When i left the trial I was very happy because I knew I did myself justice, but I tried to stop myself being happy because I knew I wouldn't get it.

Anyway...a few days later....I got the call offering me the job. It was like a dream!

It's my first day on Friday, and I just wondered if any of you dog groomers out there could give me some advice- what do groomers like to see?, any specific procedures which would look great on me if I knew them already? Any major pitfalls I could fall down on?

Obviously when I wash the dog I was from head to tail, in the pads, bottom and genitals, make sure it's rinsed properly etc. and hold them and control them in the right way. And I don't touch the dogs unless told I can- like when she is grooming them and I am watching, I wouldn't ever touch the dog in case I made it jump etc.

Thanks  

Jen


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 25, 2012)

You could be the bunny grooming specialist 

It's hard to find someone that can groom a rabbit properly in all honesty. Particularly if an owner gets in over their heads with a long hair/wool breed.

Congratulations on scoring the dream job!


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 25, 2012)

I just got a dog-grooming type job too! I heard they may be hiring so I dropped off a resume and got a call 10 minutes later to do an interview and was hired 3 hours later! Guess they really wanted me.. If you have any grooming tips to share/good sites feel free to share them with me. Congrats!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats! Before I started grooming school I researched heavily. A good place to learn about techniques, tools, attire, and much more is petgroomer.com ....that's mainly where I did a lot of my research.

Advice? Learn to groom cats! It seems cat groomers are few and far between. When you apply for a groom job and you groom cats, then well....you most likely have a skill that others do not. I know that is one of the things that is getting me this new grooming job that I'm interested in.

One of the most important things about grooming is keeping yourself educated...that will get you very far. You will most likely be able to teach your instructor a thing or two . If you don't keep yourself up to date on new tools, then you aren't doing yourself a favor. If I hadn't of kept myself up to date, then I never would have known how much easier the job can be because my boss & co workers don't keep themselves up to date or educated about things in the grooming world....they just keep doing what they've been doing for 20+ years!


Two tools that are a must have IMO (besides good shears) is ....

- The Wahl Bravura clipper....it has an adjustable 5-in-1 blade (#40, 30, 15, 10, and 9). I use the #30 for cleaning out pads of the feet, and the #15 for shaving poodle face & feet, and the #15 or #10 for sanitary areas. It doesn't heat up even after shaving face/feet and sani areas. Plus, you save time by not having to change blades on your main clippers.

- Les Pooches brushes! I have the double & single lime green (good all around brush) and the red single mat zapper. These brushes are life savers....very expensive, but well made (in Germany) and also save a ton of time!


Hrm....tons more that I could talk about, but if you have any questions then ask away :biggrin2:.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

How's it going, Jen?


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 9, 2012)

This is funny, I actually came on here (after being away for a short bit) to talk about how I decided that I was going to try and become a groomer - I also applied for this position since it's cheaper then grooming school... If I don't get hired though, I guess I will be spending some extra cash on the school. xD


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 9, 2012)

wow, I never even knew they have a grooming school.
I feel so ignorant for not knowing and thinking its just washing dogs.
but it sounds like a reallybig thing to get into. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------

